# waala, waala.de, Dada.net S.p.A.



## Reducal (7 Januar 2011)

Eine weiteres tolles Angebot aus dem Bereich der Handy-Payment-Verbucher stellt waala dar. Walla ist ein Produkt der italienischen Dada.net S.p.A. Ein anderes Projekte ist/war z. B. dadamobile, dass über die Burda Wireless GmbH gebucht wurde (siehe Bild 4).

Die hiesige Feststellung, dass 





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Webseiten  sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt


gewinnt bei waala eine tragende Bedeutung. Während verschiedenen Aufrufen des Angebotes an verschiedenen Rechnern und zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten wurde die Browseranzeige immer wieder unterschiedlich dargestellt. Der undeutliche Preis im Kleingedruckten ist mal direkt auf dem Bildschirm (siehe Screenshot 3) und andermal erst durch Scrollen sichtbar.

http://www.waala.de/help/costs/


> Wenn Du Waala abonnierst, kannst Du bis zu 1000 Standardinhalte  (monophone Klingeltöne, polyphone Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder) für  dein Handy und bis zu 10 Premiuminhalte (Realtones, Fun Sounds und  Java-Spiele) pro Woche herunterladen. Darüber hinaus kannst Du bis zu 5  SMS pro Tag zu versenden.
> 
> Das Abo kostet € 4,99/Woche.
> 
> ...


Erstaunlich ist auch die Verfügbarkeit dieses Produktes sein nun schon mindestens zwei Jahren: 





> Das Abo gibt es  für 3,99 Euro ab dem 24. März 2009. Alle, die sich vor  dem 24. März 2009 angemeldet haben, zahlen weiterhin 2,99 Euro.



Kontakt zu waala /Dada.net (immer Handynummer mit angeben sonst ist das Abo nicht zuordenbar!):


http://www.waala.de/help/contactus/
0180 5445207
[email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: waala, waala.de, Dada.net S.p.A.*

Off topic zu "unlautere Mobilfunkangebote" / EU-weite Regelungen / UWG verschoben


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2011)

*AW: waala, waala.de, Dada.net S.p.A.*



Reducal schrieb:


> Während verschiedenen Aufrufen des Angebotes an verschiedenen Rechnern und zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten wurde die Browseranzeige immer wieder unterschiedlich dargestellt. Der undeutliche Preis im Kleingedruckten ist mal direkt auf dem Bildschirm (siehe Screenshot 3) und andermal erst durch Scrollen sichtbar.


Hier die Variante mit dem Scrollen:


----------

